
React component to PNG converter - tilt
https://github.com/jxnblk/repng
======
michaelmior
It would be cool to combine this with a perceptual diff tool in a continuous
integration setting. Then you could see when the visual display of components
changes in unexpected ways.

~~~
Robin_f
That would be awesome! Most components do require props tho, how would you
deal with that? As in, I know you can pass the props, but you would have to
define some CI testing props for each component.

~~~
michaelmior
I had thought about that too. I wonder if also integrating with something like
React Storybook[0] or Cosmos[1] would solve that problem.

[0] [https://voice.kadira.io/introducing-react-storybook-
ec27f28d...](https://voice.kadira.io/introducing-react-storybook-ec27f28de1e2)
[1] [https://github.com/react-cosmos/react-cosmos](https://github.com/react-
cosmos/react-cosmos)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh, this renders a PNG of how a component looks.

I thought this would be storing JavaScript code in PNG pixel data.

------
baristaGeek
Nice!

It would be good if you added some contribution guidelines :)

